# ART p ro Audio Tube MP is it any good?



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I'm building a website for selling my own handwound guitar pickups. i need to get something to record some sound clips for my website i was planning on miking my bluse jr and getting one of those usp interface .long & mcquade has a few ART PRO AUDIO BRAND for less than $100 are they any good , could i record a good quality sound clip with this . i am on a pretty tight budget


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They're not bad. Itwill do a decent job if you have a good mic. I have one I use from time to time, I think I only paid $40 on sale at L&M.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i tried one out for a bit- yes i think itll do the job for recording clips of your pickups.
they are a good price.
i found the noise level a bit high for myself when recording acoustic guitar, so i didnt keep it- 
but for your application i think itll do fine.
or send your pups to me and ill record them.largetongue


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks i might give it a try


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a couple kicking around. They are OK. I only got them to for the phantom power, phase switch for dual micing, and also to give a bit of gain boost to my firebox when I use it. When the gain is cranked to the point of the "tube" kicking in it is not too good IMO.


----------

